# Amateur porn club! 8--->



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

Psych.

No really, has that been the theme of this board lately, or am I just being an old hag? 

..

(er, maybe don't answer that last part  )


----------



## Mishty (Nov 18, 2008)

Melian said:


> Psych.
> 
> No really, has that been the theme of this board lately, or am I just being an old hag?
> 
> ...



People love to show flesh


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 18, 2008)

Not to say that I thought a similar thing or anything....


----------



## Hole (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a little confused as to what your point is because in the thread I made, you basically offered to pm your pics to guys.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 18, 2008)

Melian said:


> Psych.
> 
> No really, has that been the theme of this board lately, or am I just being an old hag?
> 
> ...



hmmmm...yeah...um...maybe you shouldn't open that last p.m.:doh:


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

Hole said:


> I'm a little confused as to what your point is because in the thread I made, you basically offered to pm your pics to guys.



I think you're missing what I'm saying....

You're newish to the board, so that is understandable. If you look at the threads over the last few years, then compare them to all the threads created in say, the last week, you'd notice that things are sort of different. I'm not just talking about your thread, so please don't be offended or anything (that monkey thread was UBER FUCKING SLUTTY  )

And I know, I know, all that "if you don't like it, don't look" business, etc. I'm not saying that it's terrible, disgusting, or anything to that tune - I'm just sort of surprised and wondered what the rest of the board members were thinking.

And re: my pics offer - imo, there is a slight difference between posting yourself naked, spread on the hood of a car, writhing, pubic hair visible, possibly humping a sherpa, for anyone with internet access to see, versus sharing tame, mostly clothed pics with 1-2 people (the only ones who would ever ask, haha) via PM. Agreed?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

Melian said:


> I think you're missing what I'm saying....
> 
> You're newish to the board, so that is understandable. If you look at the threads over the last few years, then compare them to all the threads created in say, the last week, you'd notice that things are sort of different. I'm not just talking about your thread, so please don't be offended or anything (that monkey thread was UBER FUCKING SLUTTY  )
> 
> ...



I may sound a lil nieve here but whats a sherpa


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherpa



Guess you've never been mountaineering in the Himalayas, eh?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

Melian said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherpa
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you've never been mountaineering in the Himalayas, eh?



Lmao That is gonna be my new word of the week 
TYVM Melian


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2008)

It seems to come and go. People see pictures, they get inspired with other picture related ideas (including "now let's rate everyone!" because that is always a good way to bring people together  ) Odds are good that in a while this particular phase will run its course and the number of pic related new threads/posts will drop somewhat again.

Of course, if not, then we can lobby to have certain pic related threads moved to the fat sexuality board, for the same reason that they were moved there from other boards in the past, to keep it from being all about showing the flesh. Showing flesh is all fine and well, and is not the most ineffective way to grab new viewers at that, but I don't think anyone wants that to overshadow the other things going on around the board? (and if you do....isn't that what Fantasy Feeder is already for?  )


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

edx said:


> It seems to come and go. People see pictures, they get inspired with other picture related ideas (including "now let's rate everyone!" because that is always a good way to bring people together  ) Odds are good that in a while this particular phase will run its course and the number of pic related new threads/posts will drop somewhat again.
> 
> Of course, if not, then we can lobby to have certain pic related threads moved to the fat sexuality board, for the same reason that they were moved there from other boards in the past, to keep it from being all about showing the flesh. Showing flesh is all fine and well, and is not the most ineffective way to grab new viewers at that, but I don't think anyone wants that to overshadow the other things going on around the board? (and if you do....isn't that what Fantasy Feeder is already for?  )



Yeah, you're right.

Let's not forget that period (one year ago?) when it was all about "everybody post a new thread every 5 minutes with one new picture in it."


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

Well Ill add my 2 cents athough I have not been terribly active on this site so I don't know that my opinion even matters with a sub 100 post count...
Though I do spend alot of time on here reading and looking.
Understandably nobody wants this to turn into a rate my pic hot or not clone.
However this board is extremely cliquish and its hard to get any attention or replies to your threads as a new person if you don't throw up a pic.
Certain members who I will not name as I have no ill will towards them, can post a thread and its instantly full pic or not... 
where the new guy who has never posted and doesnt really know anyone gets snubbed with a no reply thread
And then you have the obvious reason that Fat guys (and girls too) 
are less complimented IRL so they will seek attention from those who are attracted them becasue every human being wants to feel sexy and loved... 
And to be honest from what I have seen on this board my fear is it will turn into another popularity contest where the well known guys will be able to post what they want as they always have and the newbs will get thrown into further isolation....
Every big guy/girl and the people who like them need to feel safe and comfortable here and
If the BHM FFA section of this board fails to make even one BHM feel welcome then the idealogy and principle that this site was based on has been lost and we are no better than the skinny kids that mocked them in High School
thats my thoughts


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2008)

I know I'm guilty of picwhoring as much as the next person. Hell, I'm an exhibitionist. I can admit that. I just think it's ridiculous when every single post is a pic thread. When I first came here in the summer of '07, there would at least be some substantive, informative, enlightening posts. I love the picture posts by the ladies, personally. All of you are gorgeous. I'm just saying let's balance it out with some actual discussion too.


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Well Ill add my 2 cents athough I have not been terribly active on this site so I don't know that my opinion even matters with a sub 100 post count...
> Though I do spend alot of time on here reading and looking.
> Understandably nobody wants this to turn into a rate my pic hot or not clone.
> However this board is extremely cliquish and its hard to get any attention or replies to your threads as a new person if you don't throw up a pic.
> ...



It sucks how that works, I agree. The whole not-mattering-unless-you-have-1000-posts-or-pics idea. Let me just tell you, I've been reading/posting for several years now, and I found it really difficult to form friendships, possibly because I never post pics (people don't want to chat with a cartoon avatar that may or may not be female....haha). After a while though, people just seem to get used to seeing your SN, and conversation opens up.

And to be clear, the mass posting situation that I mentioned in response to Edx was way worse than anything any guy is doing right now. Of course we want the guys to post pics and get compliments - we love them, they are the focus of the BHM/FFA board, and they should be encouraged to share thoughts/pics/whatever. The problem before was that there would be 5 or 6 guys who posted several threads per day with one pic in each (different pics, if we were lucky....) and it was just so excessive. It pushed all the other threads off the board and was annoying the OPs.


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know I'm guilty of picwhoring as much as the next person. Hell, I'm an exhibitionist. I can admit that. I just think it's ridiculous when every single post is a pic thread. When I first came here in the summer of '07, there would at least be some substantive, informative, enlightening posts. I love the picture posts by the ladies, personally. All of you are gorgeous. *I'm just saying let's balance it out with some actual discussion too*.



Brilliant man


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

Melian said:


> It sucks how that works, I agree. The whole not-mattering-unless-you-have-1000-posts-or-pics idea. Let me just tell you, I've been reading/posting for several years now, and I found it really difficult to form friendships, possibly because I never post pics (people don't want to chat with a cartoon avatar that may or may not be female....haha). After a while though, people just seem to get used to seeing your SN, and conversation opens up.
> 
> And to be clear, the mass posting situation that I mentioned in response to Edx was way worse than anything any guy is doing right now. Of course we want the guys to post pics and get compliments - we love them, they are the focus of the BHM/FFA board, and they should be encouraged to share thoughts/pics/whatever. The problem before was that there would be 5 or 6 guys who posted several threads per day with one pic in each (different pics, if we were lucky....) and it was just so excessive. It pushed all the other threads off the board and was annoying the OPs.


I believe I remember this period and I can see where it might get Uber frustrating... 
there really just needs to be a balance and I think it needs to be handled should the situation ever re-arise but it needs to to be handled carefully as not to push new people away ya know?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 18, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> If the BHM FFA section of this board fails to make even one BHM feel welcome then the idealogy and principle that this site was based on has been lost and we are no better than the skinny kids that mocked them in High School
> thats my thoughts



You know, in all fairness...the only way you can be known is to post. If everyone sat around just waiting to be known and not posting, this would be a pretty boring place.

And yes, I agree 100% many people do post here because they like to be admired. Who doesn't? Why wouldn't fat women and men post pictures in a place where people actually want to see them, enjoy seeing them, and give the people the joy of wanting to post pictures of themselves?

I honestly don't see anyone throwing anyone into the corner of isolation. I think that unless you are willing to step out into the light then you isolate yourself. Why should anyone have to dig in the dark corners and ask the people who rarely post to come out into the daylight so they can be seen and talked to?

I hope you post more! You make a good argument


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> You know, in all fairness...the only way you can be known is to post. If everyone sat around just waiting to be known and not posting, this would be a pretty boring place.
> 
> And yes, I agree 100% many people do post here because they like to be admired. Who doesn't? Why wouldn't fat women and men post pictures in a place where people actually want to see them, enjoy seeing them, and give the people the joy of wanting to post pictures of themselves?
> 
> ...



meh i go through phases where i post more than other times... 
The harsh coldness of Oregon weather seems to knock me indoors during winter so ill prob be active for the next few months... thanks for the compliment


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> The harsh coldness of Oregon weather seems to knock me indoors during winter so ill prob be active for the next few months...



Yay! You tend to get me thinking


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 18, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know I'm guilty of picwhoring as much as the next person. Hell, I'm an exhibitionist. I can admit that. I just think it's ridiculous when every single post is a pic thread. When I first came here in the summer of '07, there would at least be some substantive, informative, enlightening posts. I love the picture posts by the ladies, personally. All of you are gorgeous. I'm just saying let's balance it out with some actual discussion too.



Amen.. lol..

There are alot of 'ego trip-esq' threads at the present... and as you said I too am also guilty of contributing to such threads, I'm just joining in with the fun and getting amongst it! :bow: haha
I do like a nice heated discussion though and i agree with you wholeheartedly!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 18, 2008)

monkey thread? I wanna see a slutty monkey thread


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 18, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> I may sound a lil nieve here but whats a sherpa


2001 Kawasaki KL250 Super Sherpa





Back when it was new, I considered getting one. Nice bike -- digital instruments, lightweight, versatile...

Oh, wait.

Nevemind.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Melian said:


> Psych.
> 
> No really, has that been the theme of this board lately, or am I just being an old hag?
> 
> ...


 

We all like to feel appreciated and attractive. That's sure a given. But when all that some people do is contribute pictures then they're not taken seriously in my opinion. 

Now if I see someone actively taking part in threads with discussion or that contain more than skin shots then I take them a lot more seriously. Yes, we all can post 'hot' pictures. But if that's all you're here for maybe you should take it to the sexuality board. No?

I think there is a lot more to the BHM/FFA culture than body shots.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> We all like to feel appreciated and attractive. That's sure a given. But when all that some people do is contribute pictures then they're not taken seriously in my opinion.
> 
> Now if I see someone actively taking part in threads with discussion or that contain more than skin shots then I take them a lot more seriously. Yes, we all can post 'hot' pictures. But if that's all you're here for maybe you should take it to the sexuality board. No?
> 
> I think there is a lot more to the BHM/FFA culture than body shots.



Maybe the sexuality bored should have a BHM section.... 
Honestly there is no place for fat dudes on dims outside this little niche market 
Nuff said


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Maybe the sexuality bored should have a BHM section....
> Honestly there is no place for fat dudes on dims outside this little niche market
> Nuff said


 
No one is excluding fat men though. You just need to push yourself in there and post. That's the difference. Why aren't big guys posting on the original naked pics thread? What's stopping you?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> No one is excluding fat men though. You just need to push yourself in there and post. That's the difference. Why aren't big guys posting on the original naked pics thread? What's stopping you?



Why bother posting to be ignored?
doesnt sound worth it to me...


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Why bother posting to be ignored?
> doesnt sound worth it to me...


 

You're ignored? How often have you posted? Maybe you need to form a gang of hot fat men and take over for awhile. I know I would appreciate the hell out of it. I'm seriously tired of those skinny, nerdy FA's taking over.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You're ignored? How often have you posted? Maybe you need to form a gang of hot fat men and take over for awhile. I know I would appreciate the hell out of it. I'm seriously tired of those skinny, nerdy FA's taking over.



I think I may have done so in the past  Meh when I get motivated ill try 


Purely to prove a point though


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> I think I may have done so in the past  Meh when I get motivated ill try
> 
> 
> Purely to prove a point though


 

I do know what you mean though. There are a kajillion fat women on here and they make a pretty good united front. I don't think as many big guys join these types of forums either so representing can be frustrating and you all tend to stick to the BHM board. I wish you wouldn't, personally. I would love if you added your experience etc and turned the BHM/FFA area into less of a dating/sexuality board to a normal reality thing.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I do know what you mean though. There are a kajillion fat women on here and they make a pretty good united front. I don't think as many big guys join these types of forums either so representing can be frustrating and you all tend to stick to the BHM board. I wish you wouldn't, personally. I would love if you added your experience etc and turned the BHM/FFA area into less of a dating/sexuality board to a normal reality thing.



Ya there a fuckton of fat chicks on here but nowhere as many fat dudes we wouldnt stand a chance....
I dunno Maybe the mods should make some Bhm ffa's sub cats 

Idk Mod's FTW


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Ya there a fuckton of fat chicks on here but nowhere as many fat dudes we wouldnt stand a chance....
> I dunno Maybe the mods should make some Bhm ffa's sub cats
> 
> Idk Mod's FTW


 

Why do you think there are less fat men?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Why do you think there are less fat men?



Because this started as a BBW site and only semi recently became more of a BHM FFA thing 

I recall when i was 15ish this place had no forums or anything and was pretty much all bbw 

just look at the front page 

"WOMEN WE LOVE" .ect


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Because this started as a BBW site and only semi recently became more of a BHM FFA thing
> 
> I recall when i was 15ish this place had no forums or anything and was pretty much all bbw
> 
> ...


 
Ahh. Maybe they should think about changing it. Good point.

That could definitely be brought up on the main board. I would love to see this place be WAY more BHM friendly.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Ahh. Maybe they should think about changing it. Good point.
> 
> That could definitely be brought up on the main board. I would love to see this place be WAY more BHM friendly.



Ya that would be awesome...
Peep my post count though my opionion means precisely dick... 
Who has the biggest post count in this section lol 
They shall be our ambassador


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 19, 2008)

*sprint......I beg to differ on a few points.....there are many big guys posting on here, but I don't believe I have ever seen you post outside THIS board. I took my time getting comfortable on the other boards as a FFA strictly...but now I feel comfortable posting everywhere, although no one knew me before. This site is for SIZE ACCEPTANCE. there are many forums on here to discuss other stuff besides pic whoring and fetish etc...I am not pointing any fingers at you, you knows I think you are very handsome, just saying many women on the other boards will compliment you equally, and would like to hear your opinions bout other stuff......I am one to share a sexy pic or 2 sometimes, but that's ego partially and I know folks like to see who they are chatting / posting with. If you never see more then a head shot you have virtually no idea what someone looks like...just my 2 cents thrown into the arena...*


----------



## Melian (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You're ignored? How often have you posted? *Maybe you need to form a gang of hot fat men and take over for awhile*. I know I would appreciate the hell out of it. I'm seriously tired of those skinny, nerdy FA's taking over.




*fully supports hot, fat men hostile takeover*


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 19, 2008)

A hostile fat man takeover..hmmm...
View attachment obx.JPG


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sprint......I beg to differ on a few points.....there are many big guys posting on here, but I don't believe I have ever seen you post outside THIS board. I took my time getting comfortable on the other boards as a FFA strictly...but now I feel comfortable posting everywhere, although no one knew me before. This site is for SIZE ACCEPTANCE. there are many forums on here to discuss other stuff besides pic whoring and fetish etc...I am not pointing any fingers at you, you knows I think you are very handsome, just saying many women on the other boards will compliment you equally, and would like to hear your opinions bout other stuff......I am one to share a sexy pic or 2 sometimes, but that's ego partially and I know folks like to see who they are chatting / posting with. If you never see more then a head shot you have virtually no idea what someone looks like...just my 2 cents thrown into the arena...*



Indeed I have posted outside this thread.... 
I used to have a different screen name once upon a time... 
I don't remember what it was but infact I posted quite a bit.. 
Did't go over well... So I am not talking purely through my hat


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

I definitely love discussion threads more than any other, but it seems very difficult to start one here that isn't considered out of bounds for our narrow board focus if it doesn't include photos. Having said that, I like the monkey thread for its ability to limbo under said focus. 

So maybe folks are lurking here for a while and seeing little change, so desperation is the result -- something more visible to the single than the married or coupled.


----------



## William (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey 

Sometimes I am the toast of the party outside of the BHM/FFA Board  

Just post on any of the boards and sooner or later you will get replies. On any of the board if you add value to the conversation you will be recognized, especially if your point of view agrees with the partyline.

Sometimes my experiences outside of the BHM/FFA area are dismal, but on average they are great.

William




Surlysomething said:


> No one is excluding fat men though. You just need to push yourself in there and post. That's the difference. Why aren't big guys posting on the original naked pics thread? What's stopping you?


----------



## viracocha (Nov 25, 2008)

Melian said:


> *fully supports hot, fat men hostile takeover*



Viva la Revolution! :eat2:

While the title of this thread is understandable and reasonable, I'm not sure it's accurate. Granted, the random picwhoring has administrative effects that both users and ops have to deal with, but as sprint and others have been saying, it represents people reaching-out. These have a sublative influence that is as significant as genuine discussions such as this, I think.

I don't remember what thread, but there was a discussion about how to make Dims most effective by reaching a "critical mass" (ed, I think it was). These random posts contribute to the accumulation of support needed to make BHM/FFA boards equal to others on Dims and to make Dims more effective. I just try to take in the amount of people interested or vested in size acceptance combined with the message of the community: if we can extend belonging to even a few of these posters who typically are discouraged elsewhere, we can move our message faster and more thoroughly.

I know it's not consensus, and for covenience's sake discouraged, but I want to recognize everyone who contributed to the boards. Philosophical, entertaining, anything that acknowledges and discusses any aspect of BHMness, FFAness, and size acceptance in general. Woot. 

And, as a relative newbie, I think we who are not as well versed in protocol and Dims history have a lot to offer. There are tenets of size acceptance IMHO that have excluded many people, and I still see these attitudes on the boards. We can change the message to one of inclusion, to promote the realization that fear/hate/discrimination/intolerance is the problem. Basically, all people have a size, so accept it.

This is probably a bit from left field, but I whole-heartedly welcome some criticism/feedback. Thanks!
~Katy


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 25, 2008)

*I can't believe nobody's gone there yet!*

The first rule of Amateur Porn Club: Don't Talk About Amateur Porn Club!

-Rusty


----------

